# Moving to america HELP ASAP!



## cjwatson (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi guys. right, so heres my "plan"
im not just another simple minded British who wants to move to america, i actually have reasons why.
I have researched into all different visas and my best hope would possibly be the H1B visa.
Im am currently a full time fashion student, im 18 years old now currently(19 This summer)
next January( 2011) i intend to fly to the area i will be hopefully moving to to check out the local town, the area i will then start speaking to local managers of buisness's and explain why i want to move to america and see if they would sponcer me to work for them when i hopefully move over their, i would hopefully gain a few positive feedback, take their email keep in touch with them quite regularly. then January 2012 fly back again to see the people again to maintain the friendship... then when i fly back start to apply for my visa.. then hopefully move out in summer/autum 2012.

Pretty much to start i wouldn't mind cleaning toilets, working 12 hours a day, i have money saved up to be able to fly their, stay in a hotel for 2 weeks then have money to put a deposit on a flat and pay the first 4 months rent, i am waiting till i finish my college course, i will then be 21 by the time i move out, so i am of legal age of all the laws with in america. theese seems slightly crazy or abit ambitious, but is it possible or am i shooting into open water?
Please don't post anything negative towards me, i am clearly just in aid of help, constructive critism is welcomed though, thanks for anyone who takes time to help me.
Regards
CJWatson


P.S. i know their will be TYPO's & grammer mistakes, but spell check isn't working, im tired, & the dictonary is downstairs.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

You won't be allowed to clean toilets without a suitable visa or immigration status. 

The only viable visas for toilet cleaning (H2b) are temporary in nature.


----------



## cjwatson (Jan 12, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> You won't be allowed to clean toilets without a suitable visa or immigration status.
> 
> The only viable visas for toilet cleaning (H2b) are temporary in nature.


FYI

I was using toilet cleaning hypothetically, I would look to branch better on a hieracy. But is that the only visa I would be able to aple for the H2B visa?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

cjwatson said:


> FYI
> 
> I was using toilet cleaning hypothetically, I would look to branch better on a hieracy. But is that the only visa I would be able to aple for the H2B visa?


You really wouldn't be happy with an H2b. It's hard work for minimal pay. And there's no future to it.

I have no idea what visa you qualify for. Look for yes answers here and give details back in this thread. Don't be surprised if there's no current way for you to come and live in America -- then you're like the majority of Brits.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

cjwatson said:


> Hi guys. right, so heres my "plan"
> im not just another simple minded British who wants to move to america, i actually have reasons why.
> I have researched into all different visas and my best hope would possibly be the H1B visa.
> Im am currently a full time fashion student, im 18 years old now currently(19 This summer)
> ...



Not going to happen.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The big flaw in your plan is that getting a visa isn't just a matter of convincing "someone" to hire you and then sponsor your visa. For an employer, it is a fairly arduous process of justifying the need to hire a foreigner and then paying the various fees involved. 

No small business person in their right mind will even consider it if they understand the process. 

And you need to have something "special" to offer the employer to justify their making that much effort (and incurring some considerable expense) to hire you over all the out-of-work young people already eligible to work in the US.

Your best bet would actually be to find a job where you are, preferably with a large international company where you might qualify for a company transfer after several years of loyal service.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> The big flaw in your plan is that getting a visa isn't just a matter of convincing "someone" to hire you and then sponsor your visa. For an employer, it is a fairly arduous process of justifying the need to hire a foreigner and then paying the various fees involved.
> 
> No small business person in their right mind will even consider it if they understand the process.
> 
> ...


100% correct. Being a "student" in "fashion" doesn't mean you are a highly qualified, talented individual that an employer needs to hire for a critical position. And, given the Great Recession, our H1B visas were left unused this past year - employers simply aren't hiring. And, coming over here for "seasonal work" "scrubbing toilets" won't work - there are millions of unemployed here that would jump at that job in a heartbeat - a foreigner won't get that job, and, even if you did, you'd be living in poverty.

Stay in the UK - you aren't legally getting work in the US anytime in the near future.


----------

